# Summa D60/u contour cutting ???



## tofshirt (Jan 7, 2009)

Does the Summa D60/u have a optical eye for contour cutting ??
I want to cut out heat transfers.
thank you.........


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

tofshirt said:


> Does the Summa D60/u have a optical eye for contour cutting ??
> I want to cut out heat transfers.
> thank you.........


Hi!

I use a newer Summa model with that feature but I could not find any proof that the D60U model has an optical eye for contour cutting.

I would suggest contacting Summa directly for your answer.


----------



## creosome (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm considering of buying a pre-owned Summa D60u and here's the answer I got from Summa.us

All of the Summa cutters can do contour cutting. How easy and to what degree of accuracy is going to vary on your software and the method of alignment you have the cutter set to. If you have the model correct then that D60/U cutter will NOT have the Opos. You would have to use one of the manual method(s) … X Alignment, XY Alignment, or XY Adjustment. All three of those are going to only be as accurate as you are physically telling the cutter where the + marks are.

If you have any other questions feel free to give us a call at 800-323-9766.


----------



## pakzak (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi,

Can someone please explain step by step how to Contour cutting with manual alignment with SummaCut D60/u and what software is the best for this..

Thank you very much


----------

